# Programming ditch lights question



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

For some reason I can't remember how I did it on my sd40 which my head lights and ditch lights come on together by pushing the light button ( nce) 

So I'm going to ask so I have my own search area.

Right I'm operating with f5/6 and programmed them to flash with horn 

Yes it's a gn1000 tsunami 

Yes it's wired to 5 and 6 and headlights to there respective places..

I don't mind turning them on seperate but liked the ditchlights coming on with the headlights.



Thanks art


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Lol sorry guys but I figured it out

33=49. Is what I needed 

Man talk about brain fart!!


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Isn't software fun?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

So is a notebook full of scribble lol!


----------

